# When is it too windy to fire up the stove?



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I am in south east Massachusetts and with the current Juno snow storm system. 

Current winds are 45 mph with occasional gusts up to 75 mph.

I have a Lopi Endeavor with a straight stove pipe (no bends) that is centrally located in the house.

It is still safe to start a fire with these strong winds? Thanks!


----------



## aansorge (Jan 27, 2015)

You'll get a strong draft, but it should be fine otherwise.


----------



## CptJera (Jan 27, 2015)

If the chimney is still attached to the house, I'd say go for it!  Good luck with this storm.


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

If I have a super strong draft, I could just put less wood in the stove so that the temperature does not get out of control.

But I am wondering if the strong winds will make my stove back puff any smoke into the house.  Any thoughts on that concern? Thx


----------



## CptJera (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm relative new to wood stoves and couldn't say but I'm certain a few of the resident experts here will have some sound advice for you on the issue.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a standard dome cap with no screan. I never had down draft in high winds.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 27, 2015)

The wind should not effect you too much. If you notice the wind slowing down your draft you can adjust your damper.


----------



## Grisu (Jan 27, 2015)

I think that is hard to generalize. You may be ok, you may get overdraft, or you may get backdraft. It is even possible that you get one outcome when those high winds are coming from one direction and another when it is blowing from the opposite direction. The possibility that would concern me most would be backdrafting when the wind induces a negative pressure in the house. Had you ever the feeling that high winds seemed to suck out air from the leeward side of the house? That would be a potential sign for negative pressure pulling air from the house which could induce a backdraft from the stove. 

If unsure try a small fire first or turn on the furnace for a day or two.


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

Grisu said:


> I think that is hard to generalize. You may be ok, you may get overdraft, or you may get backdraft. It is even possible that you get one outcome when those high winds are coming from one direction and another when it is blowing from the opposite direction. The possibility that would concern me most would be backdrafting when the wind induces a negative pressure in the house. Had you ever the feeling that high winds seemed to suck out air from the leeward side of the house? That would be a potential sign for negative pressure pulling air from the house which could induce a backdraft from the stove.
> 
> If unsure try a small fire first or turn on the furnace for a day or two.


Yes, I think starting off with a small fire is the way to go. It is hard to say which direction the wind is coming from.  I don't think I have ever felt that air has been sucked out of the house before in a storm. I am using the oil this morning and will try a small fire later this morning and report back.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Jan 27, 2015)

Good morning to you !
  I'm up here in midcoast Maine with a 30+ ft tall interior chimney & my stove is clicking along without any issues in these high winds . Your results may certainly vary but I'd suggest going easy & keep an eye on your stove to see how it will perform under these conditions .........
   Stay safe .........

                                        Bob


----------



## Vigi (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a vigilant.   When its real windy if the gusts hit the chimney right i get backpuffing.   Sometimes u can reverse it by adjusting damper and air controls


----------



## branchburner (Jan 27, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem. Those of us who heat 100% with wood of course have no choice... it's either run the stove, or freeze. Never had a problem with high winds in cold temps... generally the stove drafts stronger than usual.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 27, 2015)

When I lived on a mountain and had high winds with my Kent, I would just use less wood per load, keep the draft choked down and deal with 3 hour load times.  I think if you are questioning it, start small and see how your stove reacts.  Remember, wind direction and barometric pressure can effect a stove differently, so don't ever think you have it figured out 100%


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

Filled the fire box one third full.  Opened up the bypass damper, used a Super Cedar fire starter. Fire started as usual but in the first 3 minutes, the stove back-puffed smoke two times (small amounts) while I had the door cracked to increase start draft.  Closed the door and fire got going and has been doing fine.  The flames are dancing a little more wild, especially when I hear a strong gust of wind outside.  No more smoke back-puffing, thankfully!  It is wonderful having a cozy fire for the family on a crazy snow day like this.


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> When I lived on a mountain and had high winds with my Kent, I would just use less wood per load, keep the draft choked down and deal with 3 hour load times.  I think if you are questioning it, start small and see how your stove reacts.  Remember, wind direction and barometric pressure can effect a stove differently, so don't ever think you have it figured out 100%


Thanks for sharing. I am situated 1/4 mile from the ocean and the winds can sometimes be punishing. So far so good with my smaller wood load.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 27, 2015)

For wind effects on a house with a straight pipe, go look at a toilet in the same general area. If the wind gusts is having an effect you will see the surface of the water in your toilet moving up and down. The toilet water level is a crude manometer with the plumbing stack connected to outdoors and the surface you are watching connected to indoors.


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> For wind effects on a house with a straight pipe, go look at a toilet in the same general area. If the wind gusts is having an effect you will see the surface of the water in your toilet moving up and down. The toilet water level is a crude manometer with the plumbing stack connected to outdoors and the surface you are watching connected to indoors.


How did you know I was in my bathroom.  Well  ummm....who knew??  Yes, my toilet water is going up and down slightly.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

This has to be a judgement call based on the individual flue setup. There are simply too many variables in chimney installations for us to advise. Flue height and location, house location, terrain, etc.. are all going to affect how the chimney drafts in these conditions. A smaller, controllable fire is prudent.


----------



## isipwater (Jan 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> This has to be a judgement call based on the individual flue setup. There are simply too many variables in chimney installations for us to advise. Flue height and location, house location, terrain, etc.. are all going to affect how the chimney drafts in these conditions. A smaller, controllable fire is prudent.


I have burned through my first small load and am about to start my second.  So far, so good!


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

I can appreciate your wanting to test for a fire. If the power goes out this will be important.


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 27, 2015)

I live in Wyoming on top of a hill in the high plains.  The wind blows here all the time.    The wind does not bother my burning wood.   On real high windy days I do see the flames moving a little from it, but no smoke or back draft.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jan 27, 2015)

The only problem I've had with high winds is when they come in from the side of the house opposite my OAK intake.  It seems to create a low-pressure zone and suck smoke back down the chimney unless I can get the fire ripping hot to overcome the effect.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 27, 2015)

If your really concerned, I would load the stove with wood and extra kindling, then I would light a candle and put it on top of your kindling and close the door for a while..... When your ready to light up, open a window or a door.....


----------



## Charles1981 (Jan 27, 2015)

Toilet manometer is amazing. I know it is off subject but that is the most amazing thing I have heard in a bit. I can't wait for the next windy day. My wife is going to want to know why I am staring into the bowl.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 27, 2015)

Mierdameter.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Mierdameter.......



Qui.


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 27, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Mierdameter.......



Toylometer


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2015)

Pot-omiter.


----------

